# Ein Master der nichts können muss



## Holzwurm (5 Juli 2007)

Hallo allesamt
Ich habe folgendes kleines Problem
Für eine Anlagenerweiterung setze ich einen autarken Achsregler der Firma TRS ein. Dieses Teil funktioniert prinzipiell autark, bis auf die Tatsache, dass man die Regelung erst per Parametriersoftware oder per Profibus-Master einschalten muss. Soll heißen, nach einem Stromausfall muss ich zu dem Teil mit Notebook hin und die Regler einschalten:???: 
Ich habe zwar ein 115U System mit CPU 945 und IM308C zur Verfügung, doch leider habe ich keine ComProfibus-Software zur Verfügung, und diese kann man auch nicht mehr beziehen so viel ich weiß.
Nun mein Gedanke:
Wäre es möglich einen einfachen (billigen) Master, gleich welcher Hersteller vor den Achsregler zu setzen, nur um das Teil bei Spannungswiederkehr einschalten zu können.
Kennt jemand so ein einfaches Teil, oder weiß jemand eine andere Lösung???
Danke schon im vorraus

Holzwurm


----------



## zotos (5 Juli 2007)

Nehm doch den von TRS:
http://www.tr-systemtechnik.de/Dokumente/Datenblaetter/@PLC-C101PB-TRS-V-PB-GB-0000.pdf


----------



## Holzwurm (5 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Nehm doch den von TRS:
> http://www.tr-systemtechnik.de/Dokumente/Datenblaetter/@PLC-C101PB-TRS-V-PB-GB-0000.pdf


 

Joo, genau den habe ich ja 

Mit dem Teil habe ich ja das beschriebene Problem, es braucht einen aufgesetzten Master damit es funktioniert!!!


----------



## zotos (5 Juli 2007)

Holzwurm schrieb:


> Joo, genau den habe ich ja
> ...



???

Ich habe einen Link zu einer SPS von TRS mit Profibusmaster eingefügt.
Das ist kein Achsregler das ist eine SPS wohl in der gleichen Bauform. Was sagt der Support von TRS zu dem Problem die sind doch normalerweise recht kompetent.


----------



## Holzwurm (5 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Ich habe einen Link zu einer SPS von TRS mit Profibusmaster eingefügt.
> Das ist kein Achsregler das ist eine SPS wohl in der gleichen Bauform. Was sagt der Support von TRS zu dem Problem die sind doch normalerweise recht kompetent.


 


Sorry:???: 
Da hab ich nicht genau geschaut, das Teil sieht von aussen genau so aus!!!
Ich werd mich mal informieren was das kosten soll.
Danke dir jedenfalls


----------



## zotos (5 Juli 2007)

Aus dem Handbuch http://www.tr-systemtechnik.de/Dokumente/Schnittstellen/@AXISC101PB-TRS-V-BA-D-0000.pdf



			
				TRS schrieb:
			
		

> 6.2 Überwachungsfunktionen
> Standardmäßig kann das @AXIS-C101-PB ohne Master im Profibus nicht betrieben werden. Das
> bedeutet, das Betriebsystem des @AXIS überwacht die Kommunikation zwischen Master und @AXIS.
> Wenn der Master ausfällt oder das „Life Bit“ nicht mehr gesetzt ist, werden alle Achsen in den
> ...




Hilft Dir das?

//Edit: Das andere ist im Prinzip eine SPS und das wäre schon eine Teuere Lösung. Frag doch mal TRS nach.


----------



## Holzwurm (5 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Aus dem Handbuch http://www.tr-systemtechnik.de/Dokumente/Schnittstellen/@AXISC101PB-TRS-V-BA-D-0000.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Sorry, hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen, TRS kann mir den Regler umbauen, kostet aber dann als Freundschaftspreis 1500€ pauschal.
Die Profibusüberwachung kann man ausschalten, wie gesagt, der Regler funktioniert im Prinzip autark. Nur beim Wiederanlauf nach Spannungsausfall muss der Regler wieder deffiniert aufgefordert werden zu regeln. Dieses geht leider nur über die Parametriersoftware oder eben über einen Profibusmaster Das steht in keiner Beschreibung, ist aber leider so und auch von TRS so bestätigt.
Diese Logik kann ich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, ich hab das Teil ja gekauft, weil es autark arbeiten kann.


----------



## zotos (5 Juli 2007)

Holzwurm schrieb:


> ...
> Dieses geht leider nur über die Parametriersoftware oder eben über einen Profibusmaster
> ...



Die Parametriersoftware läuft ja über die RS232 (?) sind das ASCII Befehle die man mittels RS232-SPY oder von TRS erfahren kann?

Wenn das so wäre könnte man zuerst mal einen Test mit dem Hyperterm machen und schauen ob man den Regler so in die Gänge bekommt. 

Wenn das ging hätte man auch die Möglichkeit mit einem µC und der UART Schnittstelle (MAX232) die Kommandos an den Regler zu schicken.

Aber dann sind wir in der Bastelecke und das würde ich versuchen zu vermeiden.


Die Alternative mit der TRS PLC als Profibusmaster würde 
1. gut aussehen da es die gleiche Bauform wie der Achsregler ist und 
2. würde ich den TRS Jungs mal in gewissen sprechen das die ja daran schuld sind und die Applikation für die PLC schreiben sollen.

Aber so ein wenig enttäuscht bin ich jetzt aber schon von TRS ;o(


----------



## Holzwurm (5 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Die Parametriersoftware läuft ja über die RS232 (?) sind das ASCII Befehle die man mittels RS232-SPY oder von TRS erfahren kann?
> 
> Wenn das so wäre könnte man zuerst mal einen Test mit dem Hyperterm machen und schauen ob man den Regler so in die Gänge bekommt.
> 
> ...


 



Tja ich hatte auch den Eindruck, dass Ihnen das richtig Peinlich ist 
Das Zeug wird eben für moderne Anlagen entwickelt bei denen ein Einbinden per Profibus selbstverständlich ist. Aber soll ich eine gut funktionierende "alte" Anlage (8 Jahre!!!) bei jeder kleinen Erweiterung gleich komplett erneuern müssen??!!
Wie auch immer, wie es aussieht werd ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen müssen 

Danke jedenfalls


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

Spontan würde mir da die Vipa CPU 214 DPM einfallen.
Kostet um die 700 Euro...
http://www.vipa.de

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Holzwurm (6 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Die Parametriersoftware läuft ja über die RS232 (?) sind das ASCII Befehle die man mittels RS232-SPY oder von TRS erfahren kann?
> 
> Wenn das so wäre könnte man zuerst mal einen Test mit dem Hyperterm machen und schauen ob man den Regler so in die Gänge bekommt.
> 
> ...


 



Habe gerade die Info bekommen, dass die TRS-PLC nur als Slave zu verwenden ist.
Gruß Josef


----------



## zotos (6 Juli 2007)

Holzwurm schrieb:


> Habe gerade die Info bekommen, dass die TRS-PLC nur als Slave zu verwenden ist.
> Gruß Josef



Stimmt jetzt wo Du es schreibst finde ich das sogar glatt in der Doku. Ich kapieren tue ich das aber nicht da ich ja über die Feldbusschnittstelle doch weiter I/O-Module anschließen kann und das von einem Slave aus?

Aber das hilft Dir leider nicht weiter ;o(

//Edit: Ich habe eine TRS-PLC mit CAN-Bus und da ist es ein Master der Profibus ist ein Slave so ein Scheiß!


----------

